# When you get out for the Chants....



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

keep your eyes peeled for the Voluminous Latex Milky Cap.

they are really good eating if you can find em young. dont be alarmed that they smell like rank seafood, but handle them with rubber gloves because the milk will stain your hands brown big time.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/lactarius_volemus.html


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

koby said:


> keep your eyes peeled for the Voluminous Latex Milky Cap.
> 
> they are really good eating if you can find em young. dont be alarmed that they smell like rank seafood, but handle them with rubber gloves because the milk will stain your hands brown big time.
> 
> http://www.mushroomexpert.com/lactarius_volemus.html


 I agree Koby. Acutually that mushroom IS to this day my favorite tasting shroom of all time. Yeah, it's smells like a couple teens were in a room alone when you cook em, but they are a truly tasty shroom that's for sure.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

This is one of those shrooms I never find enough of. Usually just a few here and there as I look for other stuff. They are kinda hard to spot too, same color as the leaves.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

You fella's are bummin me out, I found a ton of those last year, but as it was my 1st season of summer shroomin I never did try them!
But I wont be so chicken chitted this year!
And I picked a pile of them just always had chantrels n sweet tooths n trumpets n lobsters to choose from! 
I was like why bother but now Im thinking that was a mistake!

BD


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

are these milkys edible, can someone identify them for me...all of them leaked milky substance..


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

are these good eaten milky also... these leak milk also...


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

naglady said:


> are these good eaten milky also... these leak milk also...


these should be the Voluminous Latex Milky's

should smell fishy, and the milk will stain your skin brown.

if those to ID points check out, you've got em...not sure about the first picture...


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

koby thanks for the info,, the ones in the pile were the color of the ones on mushroomexpert,but look different now, maybe because of the heat not sure... i will check them out...

i chickened out, not 100% sure so not eating them. the milk didnt turn my skin brown, were stinky but not quit fishy, i am sure they are a milky just not sure what kind, or if there is poisonous milkys out there i should be aware of, i guess i just dont know enough about them to be eating them...


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

There are poisonous milkies. The first set looks a bit light in color to be voluminous, but it's possible. The second set growing on the forest floor look very much like voluminous milkies or maybe Hygrophorus milkies. Both bleed white milk profusely, but the hygros gills are far apart and have a peachy coloration, the voluminous gills are very close together and can be tan or medium brown.

If you find milkies and don't notice an obvious fishy smell they most likely aren't voluminous. They really stink like fish and the smell lingers.

Both are two of my all time favorite mushrooms to eat.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Also, it is safe to taste test milkies and russulas as long as you don't swallow them. If they taste acrid or peppery they are likely not edible and definitely not milkies or hygros.

Be prepared though, as some can be reaL, REAL HOT.

All the edible milkies and russulas I've tasted were very mild, not bitter, acidic, or hot.


----------

